# Saginaw Valley Orchid Show this past weekend



## Paphluvr (Dec 3, 2013)

Did anyone get pictures from the show this past weekend in Midland? Love to see them if you did.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 3, 2013)

You didn't go?


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 3, 2013)

These are the only ones I photographed:

Greater Lansing OS




Ann Arbor OS


----------



## Paphluvr (Dec 6, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> You didn't go?


No, Dot, I didn't. I should have come just to meet you so I'd know whose photos I'm always admiring so much.

Paul from the Orchidboard had asked if I was going, too. I did the show many years ago when I was a member of the MOS, but always thought transporting some of my best stuff at that time of year was kind of dicey (had bad weather one year on the way home).

Are the sales tables at these events for club members only? I have quit a few divisions of Paph. Magic Lantern that are taking up too much space.

Thanks for the photo.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 6, 2013)

I can't speak for all orchid shows or societies, but typically, the vendors are commercial growers. Sometimes, a society will have a sale table for members' plants, but vendors tend to not like that because it takes sales from them. If you don't belong to a society, they will still accept your plants. Probably would need to consider them a donation to the society.

Of course, you can always sell your divisions here at Slippertalk. We also have an auction in the Spring where you can donate plants to make money for ST site maintenance.

I'll bet I know which year you are talking about. That was the worst weather I've ever driven in. Well, that and driving to New York through Pennsylvania one year.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 6, 2013)

Thanks for the photos.


----------



## Paphluvr (Dec 7, 2013)

Dot, as I recall it was one of the years when the show was still held at Northwood University.

Is that An Ascocenda Princess Mikasa in the upper right hand corner of the Greater Lansing display?


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 7, 2013)

Paphluvr said:


> Dot, as I recall it was one of the years when the show was still held at Northwood University.
> 
> Is that An Ascocenda Princess Mikasa in the upper right hand corner of the Greater Lansing display?



Yes!

And yes -- mine.


----------



## papheteer (Dec 15, 2013)

Thanks for the photos! Do you know what cross the parvi is in the second photo?


----------



## Paphluvr (Dec 20, 2013)

Nice one, Dot. Mine is in bloom, too. Nine flowers on this spike.

I notice in the photo of The Greater Lansing Orchid Society display that something got "Best Specimen Plant in Show" award. Would that be what appears to be Phrag. Sedenii in the center-rear?


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 20, 2013)

papheteer said:


> Thanks for the photos! Do you know what cross the parvi is in the second photo?


I'm sorry. I don't know. That's in the Ann Arbor display, and I don't know whose it is.


Paphluvr said:


> Nice one, Dot. Mine is in bloom, too. Nine flowers on this spike.
> 
> I notice in the photo of The Greater Lansing Orchid Society display that something got "Best Specimen Plant in Show" award. Would that be what appears to be Phrag. Sedenii in the center-rear?


It is Cardinale, and yes, it got both best of class and best specimen -- it's a small show. The Cardinale had two more spikes in bloom now -- I gave it a thread of it's own: http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=32397


----------



## littlefrog (Dec 20, 2013)

If that is in the AA display, then it is Jade Dragon.

Rob


----------

